# GPART vs. GPT



## Niatross (Mar 13, 2014)

I notice that `gpart` was introduced after `gpt`. There are many similarities between them.

Was `gpart` intended to supersede `gpt`?


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 13, 2014)

`gpart` is just the command in FreeBSD (and possibly other OS's) used to manage GPT partition tables. It can also manage other partition schemes, the most obvious being MBR. They are not competing technologies.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2014)

gpart(8) is the GEOM partitioning tool.  GPT is a partition scheme, only one of the several partitioning schemes that gpart(8) handles.


----------



## Niatross (Mar 13, 2014)

Do most people just use the `gpart` command since it does multiple partitioning schemes (ex: fdisk, gpt, etc...) or do some people strictly use `gpt` command when it comes to creating a GPT partitioning scheme?

I would think everybody would use `gpart` command since it can create multiple partitioning schemes.


----------



## kpa (Mar 13, 2014)

Dude, there's no such command as `gpt` in base FreeBSD. There's only gpart(8) that is actually equivalent to `geom part`. Everyone who wants to use GPT partitioning on FreeBSD and wants to do the partitioning with FreeBSD native tools has to use gpart(8).


----------



## Niatross (Mar 13, 2014)

When did FreeBSD take out the `gpt` command? It was in earlier versions (ex: 7.4).


----------



## Niatross (Mar 13, 2014)

It looks like the `gpt` command lasted from the 5.3-RELEASE to the 7.4-RELEASE.

Note:
There were earlier versions (5.0) of the `gpt` utility for platforms such as ia64.

The `gpart` project must of devoured and used the underpinnings of the `gpt` project.

BTW: Mac OS X is so far behind, they still use the `gpt` command. There is no `gpart` command in Mac OS X.


----------

